# Where to buy an internet radio?



## nrc1 (May 22, 2012)

Easy to buy everywhere else, but apparently not in the UAE. Does anyone know of a shop that sells them, in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? Souq is advertising an "i-wiz" model, but it doesn't inspire confidence. Looking for Logitech, Monitor Audio etc. Many thanks.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

nrc1 said:


> Easy to buy everywhere else, but apparently not in the UAE. Does anyone know of a shop that sells them, in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? Souq is advertising an "i-wiz" model, but it doesn't inspire confidence. Looking for Logitech, Monitor Audio etc. Many thanks.


Not sure about availability of an internet radio but if you do have a smartphone (iPhone/Android/Nokia) why don't you use the app 'TuneIN Radio', has 1000s of radio stations from around the world (including UK), works on both wi-fi and 3G and has a paid version as well as a free one.

Try it


----------



## MohsenNN (Sep 9, 2012)

*internet radio*



nrc1 said:


> Easy to buy everywhere else, but apparently not in the UAE. Does anyone know of a shop that sells them, in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? Souq is advertising an "i-wiz" model, but it doesn't inspire confidence. Looking for Logitech, Monitor Audio etc. Many thanks.


Hi,

You can find Pure brand internet radio and wireless music systems in Sharaf DG and Jumbo stores in the UAE. They are also available in large LuLu Hypermarkets in Abu Dhabi.
You can also buy it online from Sharaf DG website. Just search for Pure or internet radio on their website.

Regards,


----------



## drew2016 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is Pandora blocked?


----------

